# how much chicken kirkland dog food do i feed my 65lb 6 month old???



## JenniferF (Dec 22, 2011)

I have been feeding him as much as he wants twice a day as our vet recommended but he is starting to get over weight. Not hugely but he is not lean anymore and I cannot easily feel his ribs. I threw away the bag as I was feeding as much as he wants twice a day though and I cannot find the info. It is the all life stages chicken formula kirkland food. Is 6 cups a day right? 3 in morning 3 in evening? What is recommended for a 6 month old gsd 65-70lbs eating twice a day?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

That seems like a lot to me, but it really depends on the dog. Most of my dogs at that age and size are eating approx 4 cups a day of a food like that. The bag should tell you how much to feed, I'd start there.


----------



## JenniferF (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't have the bag which is the issue.. lol. Maybe I will try 5 or 6 cups a day until I can make it down to costco again and check over a bag. Right now with the "free feeding twice a day" I would say he eats about 7 to 8 cups. Which is probably why he is starting to get over weight!! I'll cut him down to 6 cups for a week and then go to 5 cups a day and see how that does for us!


----------



## JenniferF (Dec 22, 2011)

oops. posted photos twice. Sorry!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Sounds like a LOT to me, I would cut down to 4 cups. 2 in the morning, 2 in the evening.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

He looks a little heavy in those pictures but his fur could be fluffed up.
I agree with the 4 cup recommendation.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

You can go to their web site and get the recommended portions...He is beautiful, BTW


----------



## JenniferF (Dec 22, 2011)

Is it okay to cup him down to 4 cups a day cold turkey when he is used to 7 or 8 cups?


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Wow 6 cups is a lot. I use Kirkland, Lakota is about 70-75lbs and she gets 3 cups. 1 in the am & 2 for dinner.
I have a 130lb Shiloh that gets 4 cups a day 2am & 2pm.


----------

